# First litter ever, 8? bubs.



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

We just had our first litter ever. Exciting! We heard some commotion this afternoon and when I went to do my nightly check I found these little ones. There are at least 8. I want to refrain from moving the hide and give my girl a little adjustment time. I am curious though (starting to research now as a matter of fact), does anyone know why she seems to have isolated this other one on the opposite side of the enclosure? Is it safe to move him/her back to the hide with the others?


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

update, i see no sign of any orphaned pups now, and on further inspection im up to 11


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

It can happen if she's moving around while giving birth. She might have been preoccupied with another one coming she might have forgotten about him for a moment. I've had it happen with new mums that don't know whats happening at first


----------

